
Ask HN: Any News or ETA on Python Replacing VBA Within Excel? - gcatalfamo
I remember the survey: is there anybody with news on the project?
======
chrisaycock
I assume this is the survey you were referring to:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15927132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15927132)

The lead program manager from the linked survey states:

    
    
        I want to be clear this remains an area of exploration
        for us, without any specific timeline.
    

So nothing to report for now. I suspect this will take a long time to roll
out.

[https://excel.uservoice.com/forums/304921-excel-for-
windows-...](https://excel.uservoice.com/forums/304921-excel-for-windows-
desktop-application/suggestions/10549005-python-as-an-excel-scripting-
language)

~~~
gcatalfamo
Thank you for that.

